

Your AT&T Bill is Now Available on Video - scrapcode
https://smartvideo.att.com/viewbill?bk=ivbaCNY1oAi0pbR4UD_CLqciwSViZDjqcbzRt1QJyq0

======
gee_totes
Cameron, $162 a month for a smartphone is too high. Have you though about
switching to T-Mobile pre-paid?

~~~
scrapcode
I'm not paying $162 a month. This is my first bill after switching to AT&T
from Verizon. It includes activation fees as well as a partial service period.

